# Dayana Cadeau in Tampa!



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2010)

Photos of *Dayana Cadeau* at the Tampa Pro show at prejudging and at her hotel room posing:





































Dayana Cadeau looks sharp! George Farah has received some criticism recently, but he seems to be a very good fit with Dayana. 

Cadeau received first callout in the morning at Tampa and according to the score sheets she missed cracking the top 5 by just four points (behind fellow Canadian Nicole Ball).

Cadeau and Farah are working hard and will work _harder _for the Olympia!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2010)

My GOD she's amazing. What did she weigh for that, do you happen to know?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2010)

^She was 140 lbs. carb up.


----------



## Flathead (Jul 25, 2010)

That's amazing!


----------

